# Apache SSO (Single Sign On)



## Daegos (Feb 21, 2013)

> RHEL 5
> Apache 2.2
> PHP 5.4.7
> Samba
> ...


I need help with my Apache SSO. I have created a test directory for now and have tried I think every configuration known to make the SSO work. I have tested Kerberos using the kinit and that works without issue. Also net ads join works too. So I am thinking it is just the Apache that has the issue.

Here is my config minus the security items that have been renamed:


```
<Directory "/var/www/html/test"> #MyDir
        #Options FollowSymLinks Multiviews Indexes
        AllowOverride None
        #Options ExecCGI
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
        AuthType Kerberos
        AuthBasicProvider ldap
        AuthzLDAPAuthoritative on
        AuthLDAPURL "ldap://dc.domain.sec:389"
        AuthLDAPBindDN "CN=Username,OU=Service Accounts,DC=Domain,DC=sec"
        AuthLDAPBindPassword PAssword
        #AuthName "Kerberos Login"
        KrbMethodNegotiate on
        KrbMethodK5Passwd off
        KrbServiceName HTTP
        KrbAuthRealms DOMAIN.SEC
        KrbServiceName HTTP/servername.domain.sec
        Krb5KeyTab /etc/krb5sec.keytab
        #KrbDelegateBasic on
        Require valid-user
        #SSLRequireSSL
        #Satisfy Any
</Directory>
```
As you can see I have tried all kinds of configurations. Any help would be appreciated as I am at the end of my string! :banghead:


----------

